# Fighting for our baby, Stella.



## rydden213 (Jun 21, 2012)

Stella was taken from our uncle's property the night he passed away. Along with his truck. After a couple days, we got the truck back. But for the last couple months, the whole family has been tirelessly trying to get a hold of her. This guy just keeps refusing. 

Her whole story is here...
Bring Stella Home | Facebook

Her and Recon got along well. I really hope for some sort of luck. 

I'm mostly asking for prayers that something good will happen. We shouldn't even have to deal with this.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

This is outrageous! Will do whatever I can to help! Very sorry for the loss if your uncle, and now this, too.


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

Why doesn't the law do anything? Even by law, an animal is property and if the deceased didn't state in the will that the dog should go to this 'friend' then what he did is THEFT.


----------



## Twyla (Sep 18, 2011)

Syaoransbear said:


> Why doesn't the law do anything? Even by law, an animal is property and if the deceased didn't state in the will that the dog should go to this 'friend' then what he did is THEFT.


My question as well. A dog is considered property, in this case, property of the estate. On second thought since this involves an estate so may make it a civil matter. Proof would be vet records, pictures of the deceased with the dog.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i would have his house watched and him followed thinking
he's going to go and visit Stella. when he does take the dog
and treat him and whomever he gave Stella to a FUBAR massage.


----------



## rydden213 (Jun 21, 2012)

Unfortunately we may not be able to go to court until Spring, due to the limited time we have. The man is going down to Florida for the winter. The attorney is going to get back to us on it. 

The troopers said there is nothing they could do about it, even though we did mention that he was trespassing and stole both Stella and a truck. I mean, if this was something non-living they would be all over it. But since she's a dog, it's like they don't give a darn. 

I'm trying my hardest to get her back before he leaves. Who knows if he'll even come back, or if she will be okay. That's my biggest worry. 

A bunch of people on other forums I've asked on said to just make it public; then they'll "magically" be able to do something about it. So I'm also taking their advice too. 

This is crazy, we shouldn't have to deal with this. It's the whole family against this guy, there is absolutely no reason nothing could be done about it.


----------



## Jo_in_TX (Feb 14, 2012)

If you have the money, consider taking out an ad (the larger the better) in the local newspaper. Of course, this will only work if he has friends or relatives in the community that he cares about.

Or his community newspaper in Florida if he knows lots of folks there.

Basically, threaten him with destroying his reputation WITH THE TRUTH of this theft. Just the truth, of course.

Splatter his name everywhere. Send out general messages to every single person in your email account. (Include a photo of the dog.) Ask them to forward the email to everyone they know. And so on. Put up large posters with your dog's picture and the thieve's picture. Blanket the town with negative publicity.

(Dress professionally) and show up at the newspaper with a printed and accurate account of what happened. Include pictures. Ditto for the television stations. Put signs along the road near this guy's house. Inform his neighbors that he has stolen your uncle's dog. Speak calmly and don't get angry. 

Let the thief know what you are doing. If you know any of his friends, talk to them. Calmly. Try to be rational. "I know he might be attached, but he has to think clearly and return this dog to us. We love her and it was our uncle's wish. Please help us and talk to him."

I sincerely hope you get Stella back safely...and soon!


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

rydden213 said:


> Stella was taken from our uncle's property the night he passed away. Along with his truck. After a couple days, we got the truck back. But for the last couple months, the whole family has been tirelessly trying to get a hold of her. This guy just keeps refusing.
> 
> Her whole story is here...
> Bring Stella Home | Facebook
> ...


 
Who is "this guy"? Did he have a relationship with your uncle? That could make a difference perhaps.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Put the story on the local news if possible.


----------



## LijhaPup (Jan 9, 2011)

I would request a police escort to his house to retrieve Stella. Anything I can do to help?


----------



## FirstTimeGSD (Jul 31, 2012)

Shoot, give a bounty hunter a call.


----------



## Anitsisqua (Mar 25, 2012)

Have you reported it as plain old theft? The police sure can do something about theft of property.


----------



## Jo_in_TX (Feb 14, 2012)

Questions?

Did this guy live with your uncle? Were they in a relationship? 

It would kind of change things, so I'd thought I'd ask.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

If you read the FB page it may help clarify...
_Description
On June 29, 2012; Stella's owner, Jim, passed away. That same night, one of Jim's "friends" happened to be at his place and ended up taking both Stella and Jim's truck with no permission at all from the family. 

My boyfriend, his father, and I all went down to his place to pick up the truck and Stella. The truck we managed to get, but he sent Stella to stay with another guy for a week. I was baffled, as a dog who just suffered a terrible loss of somebody who she was very much attached to, should stay in one place. But besides that, she shouldn't have been taken at all. 

So we were told that he'd call us when she was back the next week. A week passed by, and still no calls. So we tried calling him, several times but with no answer. The only time he did answer is whenever we told him that we would be going to court because he keeps playing games. And then he'd tell us the same old garbage, and led us on until now.

The whole family has been trying to get a hold of him; because Stella deserves to be with her family. Not only that, all members of the family have been told by Jim himself that if anything were to ever happen to him before Stella passed away, she was to go to his nephew. 

So now, we are taking this case to court. We will not be dragged around much longer, especially with false promises since we are already hurt from the loss of Jim. It's family vs. stranger. And we will not be going down without a fight. You absolutely do not drag a hurt family around by constantly lying and telling us we will get her back. 

I am asking for support, from dog lovers all over the world. If there is any way you guys can help, please do! If poor Stella has been being switched around back and forth from one house to another, I cannot imagine what her mental state is. 

And I cannot believe the law cannot do anything about it because she's a dog!_


----------



## rydden213 (Jun 21, 2012)

Thanks for the suggestions; as soon as I find out which newspaper is local for them I will definitely give them her story and such. 

And I like the idea of putting pictures of her and him around the town. 

I'm getting the whole story put together to send in to the media. 

I just don't want to do anything that will get us into trouble. But this guy cannot get away with it. And if we can get her back, I do want to get them to take this stuff more seriously like if it were something inanimate stolen. 

Him and the uncle were only friends. That's about it. But we do have witnesses (the uncle's mother is one) who have been told where Stella was to go, and it wasn't with him.

I will have to try the Sheriffs, as the troopers already said there's nothing they can do. A police escort would be absolutely perfect, but that's if they took this a lot more seriously. 

As for an update; the attorney we called doesn't do cases like this (surprise surprise), so he gave us the number of some one who supposedly does. We'll know tomorrow.


----------



## blackmeadow (Sep 23, 2012)

I am so, so sorry. How terrible... and the police won't do anything?  It's theft! I hope someone helps you soon... Maybe call the local Humane Society or SPCA? Talk to the local vets? Maybe if you get more people on your side, someone will listen.

Hang in there, and good luck.


----------



## rydden213 (Jun 21, 2012)

I've emailed our local SPCA. It's been two weeks now, and nothing. I have to list their number too. I definitely do not appreciate their lack of response. I've also emailed the dog warden and mayor; absolutely no response. It's like they don't care. 

This really has to change; cases like this should be treated like every other theft.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

I am so sorry. My prayers for Stella's safe return and for your winning in court.


----------



## Beau (Feb 12, 2012)

The executor of the estate should file a complaint of "theft by taking" with the local police department. Both the truck and the dog.


----------



## blackmeadow (Sep 23, 2012)

Agreeing with Beau...

Don't give up. Maybe keep pestering these people. Eventually, they have to at least contact you to tell you to stop calling, right?  Hm. It's so sad.

The only other thing I can think of is to steal her back, but I'm sure that would create a world of problems. Some people go to the thief's house, camp there with proof of ownership and call the cops from there and demand an officer come over to settle things. It's aggressive, and requires the thief and dog be there, but... I don't know. You don't want to make problems, and yet no one is listening. It's a really horrible position to be in.


----------



## FlyAway (Jul 17, 2012)

Hire a private detective to find out where the dog is and steal him back.

Amazing that stealing a truck is theft, but stealing the dog isn't.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

That's strange that an acquaintance of your uncle would take his truck and dog after his passing.

Do you believe that Stella is being mistreated with the person that is caring for her now?

I hope this works out for you.


----------



## rydden213 (Jun 21, 2012)

Saturday we are going to go around the town posting flyers, mostly on the main highway where he lives. It's going to tell the whole story, and yes I'm sure the truth will make him look like a fool. 

And yea, I'm sure if it were the truck he kept we'd be able to have that back in no time! The news media would love this. 

We don't know how he's treating her, he will not let any of her family see her.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

What did your uncle pay for the dog? While dogs are property, they have a "worth. If you can prove a dollar amount "worth", then you may have more of a case with the police.


----------



## rydden213 (Jun 21, 2012)

I believe he paid $400 for her as a puppy. I'd have to contact her "breeder" about that one.


----------



## JediKnight (Aug 20, 2012)

I hope you get her back soon. 

I shared your story on my Facebook and Twitter, hopefully that will help get the word out.


----------



## wink-_-wink (Aug 12, 2012)

Ry, Troopers deal mostly with car accidents and highway patrol, you need to get more local than the state authorities. Which ever county you are in you have a county sheriff department or a local police department (specific to that town) that you should contact. When you file the report you tell them that you want it treated basically as a kidknapping because the dog is living breathing part of your family, this will show them how much the dog means to you guys and they will probably tell you that you cant file a kidknapping but it should get that ball rolling. Media attention is always good to get the word out just be careful only to put out facts and not opinions and such because counter action law suits such as defamation of character could arrise!


----------



## Linda1270 (Sep 7, 2012)

This is horrible, I'm so sorry for your loss of both your uncle and Stella. I am very surprised that this is not being treated as a theft. There's a story of a woman Tammy Grimes, founder of Dogs Deserve Better, who was arrested for trying to save the life of a dog who was being chained outside by his owner and was starving to death. She was charged with misdemeanor theft, receiving stolen property, criminal mischief, and criminal trespass, and this woman was trying to save the dogs life, she took it to a vet and nursed it back to health with the help of her organization. So why does she face jail times or heavy fines and this friend of your uncles is getting away with breaking the law? I don't understand this at all. 

I hope that you get Stella back and soon, she must be so confused right now....poor thing!

Here's a link to the story:

http://www.dogsdeservebetter.org/doogie.html


----------



## LissG (Jun 18, 2011)

and news? any luck getting her back?


----------

